# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs 3D >  Logiciel de designe 3 D

## faressam

Bonjour 
je voulais savoir si
pour une utilisation rapide et efficace , il y'aurai tout simplement un logiciel pour un dbutant comme moi pour ralis des animation 3d vortex tlportation ets ... Mouvement 3D

MErci d'avance pour vtre aide

----------


## faressam

Bonjour
a fait presque 24 heures que j'ai postul ma rponse et je n'es rien reu.

Si ma question n'est pas comprehensible ou bizard et ce que je dois corriger

MErci

----------


## plegat

Salut,




> a fait presque 24 heures que j'ai postul ma rponse et je n'es rien reu.


Ca ne fait pas "presque" 24 heures, a fait  peine 14 heures et 6 minutes...  ::aie::  

On est le week-end, les forums sont moins frquents le week-end... si tu n'as rien lundi soir, l tu pourras commencer  t'inquiter!  ::D:

----------


## faressam

Bonjour en effet je suis consient 
Mais je croyais que ;on messgqe n'tait pas comprehensible , et c'tait pour ca que j'avais pas de rponse

Mais bon si plus d'infos sur la questiin faite signe

MErci

----------


## MrDuChnok

Bonsoir,

J'ai pas spcialement bien compris ce que tu cherchais, mais si tu a besoin d'un modeleur 3D, tu trouvera Blender en solution gratuite, sinon niveau payant, tu  as 3D Studio Max, Maya, etc ...
Mais renseigne toi plutt sur des forums spcialiss en infographie comme par exemple http://3dvf.com. Tu y trouvera une liste de logiciels pour modliser, ainsi qu'un forum actif o il y aura surement des personnes plus comptente que moi en la matire pour mieu te guider dans tes choix ^^.

Bonne soire.

----------


## faressam

Bonjour

Merci pour ta rponse

En faite justement j'aller prendre Maya mais franchement j'ai peur de me retrouver avec un outils plein d'option sans savoir l'utilis car on je crain qu'il soit difficille
.

Mais bon je vais voir le lien que tu ma filer sinon ici sur developpez section developpement 2 D 3 D ca ne concerne pas les logiciels de modlisation ???

----------


## MrDuChnok

Les logiciels de modlisation paraissent souvent compliqus car ils possdent souvent de nombreuses options accessibles rapidement. 
Du coup a fait souvent un peu fouilli, mais si tu t'y mets vraiment, et que tu prends le temps de bien faire, tu arrivera gnralement  prendre rapidement en main ce genre d'outils pour des modlisations / rendus relativement basiques. 

Ce forum est, je pense, plus destine au dveloppement de jeux ou d'application 2D / 3D, pas  l'utilisation de ce genre de logiciel de modlisation.

Tu trouvera de nombreuses ressources sur le net : cours, tutoriels, textures, objets pour t'aid dans la prise en main. 

Bon courage.

----------


## faressam

Bonjour 

Merci pour tous, l maintenant je vais consacr du temps pour chercher sur internet et voir si c'est possible d'avoir de la documentation ou des cours Multimdia car c'est facile  suivre

----------


## mat.M

Blender tout simplement !

En plus il y a les sources !

Sinon Caligari True Space 3d le moins cher des logiciels de 3d et intuitif.
Tu peux essayer d'obtenir une dmo..
Je l'utilise il est trs simple mais performant en mme temps.
C'est pas un soft lourd comme 3ds Max

Sinon aussi http://www.anim8or.com/main/index.html
(Merci Sixissor)

----------


## ash.ice.loky

Sinon tu as hexagon qui est sortie en V2 il y a peu et qui est vraiment facile a prendre en main et cinema4D  :8O:  mon prfr

3DS, blender j'ai jamais accroch.

si tu veut te former pour pas cher :
www.formacd.com
15 euros le cd de cours video de qualit et franchement avec 30 tu as bodypaint + C4D et la tu as de quoi devenir un pro de modelisation  ::roll:: 
j'ai commenc avec cinema4D v6 free il y a quelques annes et j'ai pas encore trouv plus intuitif.

----------


## bafman

rhaaa cinema4D, moi aussi j'ai commenc avec celui la et il est vraiment gnial  ::hola:: en plus, il gere de base le format .obj, donc c'est super pratique pour se faire des petits models  utiliser dans son moteur. Par contre, dans la version gratuite, les possibilite de texturage sont quand meme un peu limites.

----------


## faressam

MErci pour vtre aide et pour les liens .

En faite j'ai essayais quelque logiciels Mais la plupart ne sont pas vident pour une premire utilisation simple .

Ils ressemblent a ANfy 3D que depuis que je les dcouvert y'a 3 ans j'ai jamais rien p faire avec .

Dans mon cas et chez la plupart des gens qui ne sont pas expert dans le Modlisme et qui veulent seulement faire un truc ou prsentation en 3D simple, cherche des Logiciels avec des Menus trs simple conviviale ou il suffit de cliquer, Bouger , charger ...  ::oops::  

oui je sais que je dis des btises Mais est-ce-que ca existe ???

----------


## ash.ice.loky

en fait faressam je ne comprend pas ce que tu veux charger, bouger ?

Un logiciel de modelisation ca consiste a creer des formes de bases et a les derformer pour obtenir ce que tu souhaites.

Autrement tu vas sur des sites de telechargement de modeles comme 3dcafe et tu place tes objets tout fait dans la scene.

----------


## Ti-R

Pour quelque chose de simple -> Poser

3DSMax je le trouve relativement facile  prendre en main.
Ensuite XSI.
Ensuite Maya.

Sinon dans les gratuit MilkShape et GMax (version light de 3DSMax et gratuit)

Pour crer tes paysages

Worldbuilder (une version gratuit existe sinon payant)
Terragen (gratuit)
Vue d'esprit (qui semble avoir chang de nom en "vue 5 esprit", "vue 5 infinite") (il y a une dmo sinon payant)

----------


## faressam

Je voulais essayer Maya car c`est le plus rput 
Mais a 3400 euro  :8O:  je m`en passerai de ma prsentation 3D

Sinon j`ai entendu parler sur internet sur une version gratuite pour les tudiants qu`on peut tlcharg. ::mouarf::  

Si vous avez une ide la dessus Merci de me faire part du lien .

----------


## ash.ice.loky

Tout a fait maya existe en version Introductory un peu comme visual c++ qui est dans certain bouquin.

Cette version est quasi complete mais te met un petit logo lors des rendu.

par contre attention, maya appartient desormais a discreet (3ds).

Si tu veux plus de renseignement vois ca avec les expert, il y en a sur mayalounge, une tres grosse communaut un peu du style frenchcinema4D pour ... cinema4D  :;): 

Mais je ne comprend pas pourquoi tu veux maya pour une simple presentation.

----------


## Ti-R

Maya Personal Learning Edition

http://entreprise.01net.com/windows/...hes/21319.html

Mais tu sais quand on est tudiant, personne n'a de licence...

Sil fallait que chaque tudiant dbourse une licence 3DsMax et/ou XSI et/ou Maya pour se faire la main... il n'y aurait que des fils de personnes trs riches dans le milieu...

Et le but de ces firmes est que des tudiants/amateurs se forment sur leurs produits pour ensuite les distribuer aux entreprises. Comme cela, les cots des formations intra-entreprise sont rduits, et si le logiciel est bien diffus auprs des tudiants, lentreprise qui dveloppe le produit en vendra plus au final. Tout le monde est gagnant.




> Mais je ne comprend pas pourquoi tu eux maya pour une simple presentation.


+1

Car maya c'est loin d'tre le plus simple  prendre en main ! (avis personnel, je le connais moins que 3DsMax ou XSI, mais il me semblait dur d'approche)

3DsMax est le plus plbiscit pour des projets lgers.
Personnellement j'aime bien XSI aussi qui est trs bien fait dans le dcoupage de l'interface.

Oui Maya et 3DsMax sont maintenant produit par Discreet

----------


## faressam

En faite je voudrai cre des images attirantes anims sous forme d`effets du realisme d`un objet zoum comme si on rapprcoh la camra

des vortexe et je ne sais pas si 3dMax ou cinam3d pourront faire ca

----------


## Ti-R

::aie::  tu peux te relire s'il te plait et bien formuler ta question ?

----------


## ash.ice.loky

J'ai tres bien compris ce que tu souhaites  ::roll::  

Mais une chose est sur tu ne feras rien de plus avec tel ou tel logiciel.
Il sont tous equivalent au niveau fonctionnalites.
La seule diffrence est l'interface et la philosophie du logiciel.

La ou 3ds m'a coeur, maya et cinema4D m'ont attir.
Si tu veux faire des animations, le module d'anim de cinema4D est extremement simple. Quand a faire un zoom sur un objet ou une image tu peut faire sous OpenGL en quelques lignes de codes, pas besoin de modeleur pour ca  :;):

----------


## faressam

Bonjour en Fait Pour Cinema 4D j'ai Finalement pu Travailler sur la version d un Ami (Vous connaissew les Etudiants  ::mrgreen::  ) Sauf que si cette interface n'est pas compliquer je ne sais pas ce qu'on pourra trouver de plus compliquer  ::?:  

J'ai vraiment essayer de Bidouyer un peut dans les Menus et d'essayer de realiser un truc Mais Nada.

Je sais que je vous demande trop  ::oops::  Mais est ce que vous pourez me dire sur l'image jointe les menus les plus important a utiliser 

MErci d'avance pour votre aide

----------


## faressam

> tu peux te relire s'il te plait et bien formuler ta question ?


Pour ce que je Voulais dire c'est Juste que je voulais Faire un Truc Genre Finale Fantaisie Mais dans une presntation professionele Mais debutante Pas de Haut Niveau Genre Finale .
MErci Pour Votre Aide

----------


## ash.ice.loky

Tu trouveras toute l'aide que tu souhaite sur frenchcinema4D mais grosso modo voila ces bases :

En haut tu as les icones importants :
 - a gauche, ceux avec les fleches rouges ce sont les transformations : translation, homotetie, roatation, ensuite les vases bleus sont utilis pour les rendus, puis le cube bleu sont les formes de bases et les les autres a droite le reste des primitives.

 - Le menu de droite presente tous les objets de la scene sous formes de hierarchie

 - a gauche tu as les 3 du milieu : point, arrete, surface qui permettent de selectionner respectivement un/des elements.

 - en bas tu as ta courbe temporrelle pour la gestion des animations sous forme de clefs (le reste entant clacul par interpollation).

Petit exemple : 
 - crer un cube (cube bleu en haut)
 - mettre le chariot du temps sur 0F (frame 0)
 - cliquer sur le bouton rouge a sa gauche avec une clef dedans pour l'enregistrer
 - se mettre sur 50F (frame 50)
 - bouger le cube de place avec en haut a gauche le modificateur par translation.
 - enregistrer la nouvelle clef

La si tu cliques sur play (comme un magneto) tu as la petite anim que tu viens de creer.

Si tu souaites progresser : www.formacd.com
un cd telechargeable pour 15 avec tout ce qui faut pour devenir un pro  :;):  ou presque. Mon petit frere s'en est servi pour apprendre le logiciel et il m'a quasiment rattrap  ::mrgreen::  

PS : si tu trouve son interface compliqu, ne te lance pas dans la 3D.

----------


## Ti-R

Moi je conseillerais XSI qui est rcent (2001) avec un fort potentiel et avec une interface bien dcoup et trs bien faite.




> PS : si tu trouve son interface compliqu, ne te lance pas dans la 3D.


Alors la 100 % d'accord. Car l'interface de cinma 4D est relativement simple...

La 3D c'est compliqu, on n'appuie pas sur un bouton et boom on se retrouve avec de l'eau et un tourbillon anim ou des objets peuvent flotter se dtruire automatiquement etc etc.... mme si on se rapproche de se model avec le temps c'est assez compliquer de tout mettre en uvre et cela demande beaucoup de temps de formation sur les logiciels.

----------

